# How do you control your labrador retriever while your walks?



## dylanalexander55 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im ten and i want to know how to control your labrador while your on walks. What if im not strong enough to handle the labrador? Im asking this because i might help my mom's friend walk her labrador. What if he's pulling to hard and leading us to trouble? Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hi. If your mom's friend is going to let you walk her dog without anyone being there, make sure you can walk the dog and handle the dog when she is there. If you feel you cannot control the dog, say so. 

You really do not have to be large or strong to control a dog. It does not sound like you are going to be able to rely on time required to do regular training with him. You might want to ask them if they are using a head collar or a prong collar. With a head collar, the dog really cannot drag you because the weight is on his head, not his neck and shoulders, and you can have better control. However, he needs to be accustomed to using a head collar before you actually go with him. He probably won't like it at first. And you CANNOT jerk or correct at all with a head collar. Also, make sure there is a strap connecting the head collar to the regular collar in the event he wriggles out of it.

A prong collar is probably the easiest and quickest way to balance the dog/kid power. The owner should have the dog accustomed to this as well, and show you how to make a correction if necessary. You should walk the dog in her presence for some time. 

Really, if you cannot control a dog without these tools, then it is probably better to say no at this time. Confidence is half the battle with any critter. If you think the dog can drag you away, then he will be able to, prong or no. And what is he likely to do? Is he dog-reactive, might he drag you into the street or pull you down going after a rabbit or squirrel? Is he likely to pull you into a crowd of people and scare them? Is he likely to bite? Labs are getting up there on the list of biters, so you really just can't count on the fact that this is a bird dog, and not bred to protect or guard. 

If you do not feel 100% confident that you can manage the dog, and I hope your parents agree with this assessment, then just say no.


----------

